# buy-in a used HS621 what to look for?



## miningJohn (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi I am a complete newbie when it comes to snowblowers, I would like to pick up a used HS621 here in Canada I found one for $500. I would like to know what to look for in terms of inspecting the machine aside from starting it and making sure it runs ok. I am pretty mechanically inclined so I am wondering what are some red flags to walk away from the machine. Here in Canada a new HS720 base model is $800 from the dealer so I'm also wondering if its a good idea to buy a used 621 at this price and be without the warranty? We don't get a lot of snow here so this is more of a convenience item, I did read that the 621 has the commercial Honda engine although I can't really imagine putting enough hours on the 720 to wear it out the engine in that one. Thank you


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

For saving $300, I'd def. get the HS720. You won't have any worries for 3 yrs., and if/when you decide to sell it, you will get your extra $300 back, and then some.


Of, course, it is easy for me to spend someone else's money ! LOL


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Great machine, but the augers are prone to breaking. Look it over for cracks on the main tube and the welds for the auger rubbers, brackets. I would walk away, especially if its rusty. The auger is around $250 USD.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Honda reinforced the auger by adding/welding collars to strengthen it. Buy a 621 with the collars... look for them. Honda made a lot of 621s(easy to buy used in USA), and they sold them new in Canada up until a few years ago, when they too accepted the new 720 as their single stage... don't know why tho(take a 621, 520 and 720 apart and look how they're made... it's not even close). I do know 621s were around 1,500 Canadian money when last sold in Canada. Honda stopped selling 621s in the USA in say 1999 when it was replaced by the 520. 720 then replaced 520.
I own a 621AS, had a like new 520AS, and 720, used them, took them apart and worked on them too.
621 = Best single stage blower ever made... and the only one to buy in my opinion. Period.

Good Luck


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm a relative snowblowewr newbie too, but that doesn't mean I can't see that it's a no brainer going for the new HS720. Buying a new Honda is always an investmnent. IMHO.


----------



## miningJohn (Dec 6, 2018)

FLSTN said:


> Honda reinforced the auger by adding/welding collars to strengthen it. Buy a 621 with the collars... look for them. Honda made a lot of 621s(easy to buy used in USA), and they sold them new in Canada up until a few years ago, when they too accepted the new 720 as their single stage... don't know why tho(take a 621, 520 and 720 apart and look how they're made... it's not even close). I do know 621s were around 1,500 Canadian money when last sold in Canada. Honda stopped selling 621s in the USA in say 1999 when it was replaced by the 520. 720 then replaced 520.
> I own a 621AS, had a like new 520AS, and 720, used them, took them apart and worked on them too.
> 621 = Best single stage blower ever made... and the only one to buy in my opinion. Period.
> 
> Good Luck


thanks for your reply, could you describe the difference in the build of the machines? Where did they cut corners in the 720. My only concern is getting parts support for the 621 a few years down the line.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

621 was made in Japan where all Honda's best products are made. It has an all metal auger housing, auger itself backs up the whole length of rubbers. 520, 720 cheaply made augers that don't back up rubbers, rubbers just attach to it... so they vibrate . This vibration transfers up through machine and into operators hands causing tingling and possibly more in the long run. The newly designed lever/cable operated chutes on two of the three 720 models are problematic too... they stick and can be hard to operate. Japan made products don't have these poorly designed/engineered features like their USA made stuff can... Keep it simple. The one 720 model with old type manually adjusted chute like 621 has does not come with electric start either. The fuel valve is way better on 621, 520/720 is a cheap plastic part... the carburetors too, but that goes back to GX vs GC engines build quality. The parts are cheaper to buy for 520/720 vs 621, because they're made cheaper. A snowblower is the sum of it's parts... cheap parts = cheap blower... you get what you pay for. Honda makes more money on the USA made machines, cus Japan manufacturing isn't cheap and it has to be shipped here on a boat. I want the best made product, which will operate/perform better and last longer. I don't care about Honda's profits... do you ? 
520/720 have GC homeowner grade engines, not the GX commercial grade the 621 has... that's why the augers were breaking and Honda added the reinforcement collars, the GX160 on 621 doesn't bog down... it blows snow like a 2-stage machine. 
520/720 were/are made in USA, and are basically the same machine w 720 having larger engine.... again Honda's best products are made in Japan. 
Look at 520/720 auger/auger housing on boats.net site, same cheaply made parts.
Forgot to mention the RUST. 520/720 have the cheapest painted black parts on them, chute, side panels. They rust like crazy. The side panels are so thin, they can rust through and you have to buy new ones... sometimes can't just sandblast or hand sand and paint. The red paint on 621 chute is way more rust resistant. Tho 621 chute deflector is black paint, but still better. 621 auger housings do rust, but can be repainted as metal is thicker. Paint is better from the start tho compared to 520/720. Honda is just using cheaper paint, iv'e actually seen it come off in sheet like pieces on 520/720 side panels... once rust gets in at bottom, it starts delaminating from metal... on chutes too. One should always use fluid film on the whole blower(except certain plastic/rubber as it can react to it), to combat salt/rust. But still, 621s painted surfaces hold up better.

Click on My forum name FLSTN on your tread, then click on: Find all posts by FLSTN and Find all threads started by FLSTN. And start reading.
There is so much info posted on this site for you to read about 621s being built like tanks, you wont have any doubts as to the best single stage to buy !
Most parts are still avail, ones that aren't can be bought used on ebay, or buy a machine to use for parts on Craig's list as they come for sale all the time. A guy listed his in my area for 75.00.
There was a poll on the forum a while back: What would you buy for commercial use to clean snow, a used 621 or the new 720. All 10 members that took the poll said 621. Maybe be a member who reads this will post that for you to see. I can't find it.


Go to a Honda dealer and ask if they have a 720 with the red top cover and chute off... if so, look at the mostly plastic build design.
Anyone who disputes what I've wrote either owns USA Honda made products or just doesn't do the research and hasn't owned the superior Japan stuff for decades like i have(cars, trucks, snowblowers, generators - it's all the same, Japan made is best, made somewhere other than Japan not so good). Don't get me wrong the newer USA made stuff, tho more problematic, it still works, for the most part, just not nearly as good... especially in the long run.

My Two Year Quest To Buy a Honda HS621, Ends in Canada:

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...o-year-quest-buy-honda-hs621-ends-canada.html


Best place to buy parts:

https://www.boats.net/catalog/honda/snow-blower/hs621-a-b-vin-szan-1038239-to-szan-1099999

https://www.boats.net/catalog/honda/snow-blower/hs621-a-b-vin-szan-1038239-to-szan-1099999/auger

https://www.boats.net/catalog/honda...in-szan-1038239-to-szan-1099999/auger-housing


----------



## miningJohn (Dec 6, 2018)

thank you for that detailed reply, it is nice to talk with someone who has taken both apart. I work on my own machines too and notice this trend of cutting corners, thin sheet metal, poor paint, etc. I think maybe I am over stressing about the auger issue, we don't get much ice and no EOD snow at all, our streets only get plowed twice a season and the rest of the time we're on our own. I think with normal maintenance the 621 will last a good while. I should mention the machine I am considering is from 2015 and the guy is the original owner.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

A 2015 one owner Canadian machine. That's good. Can u get and post some pics of it including the auger ? Look to see if is has the collars.


----------



## miningJohn (Dec 6, 2018)

I bought it home with me, it looked in good shape in person and I paid $450 for it. It took a few pulls to start but it had been sitting for sometime and probably had stale gas. I think this weekend I'll put in some fresh gas and see how the oil looks.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow, you did really good. Congrats. It has the collars... I thought it would being a 2015.
Electric start model too. It's in like new condition... very little use. Almost zero rust. Like i said those were 1,500 ish in Canada.
I'd drain all gas with carb drain, put a hose on it, remove gas cap and open gas shut off valve. Fresh gas with seafoam(1 or 2 ounces) added to tank. If it sat with old gas for a long time, it might surge and may need a carb cleaning? Try removing the bowl and the main jet(have to get the best fitting screw driver, may have to grind sides of it to get to fit right/tight, u don't want to screw up slot) to clean it if needed? Use a mirror if you do it. Put a new Honda NGK BPR5ES or Denso W16EPR-U. Change oil with Sae 5w30 oil. And definitely buy a few cans of fluid film on amazon to spray everything that's metal, all inside auger housing, auger, chute, even engine, and bolts underneath for scrapper bar. Use a foam paint brush to spread it around as not to waste.
I would have bought that blower too ! It'll last a lifetime.

If you need to clean carb, use the one for the GX series.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...7257-honda-gc-gx-carburetor-check-sheets.html

Fluid film:


----------



## miningJohn (Dec 6, 2018)

good idea on the seafoam, I know my way around a carb since I've been cleaning and tuning them for years on my dirt bikes. I've never used the fluid film before though, does the surface have to be clean and dry to use? I assume its an annual treatment?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice, that machine might as well be new. I am a big fan of the HS621 and have a couple of my own and let me tell you this thing would not disappoint you.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Probably apply to clean surface. Spray whole machine before first snow, touch up areas through out the year... inside auger/chute as snow wears it off. End of season you could hose off and wash blower(u want to remove the salt), then apply some in certain areas for storage protection. Fluid film is a really good lubricant too. Spray it in all ur locks too... car, home... keeps from freezing. Door hinges also.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Based on this, u stole ur 621.

Description from ad below:

Hi im selling a "Mint Condition Like New" Honda HS621 single stage snowblower with Electric Start.
This snow blower has only been used very few times and has been stored in the garage. Only used premium fuel and fuel stabilizer. This is a very popular model that has been discontinued by Honda and replaced with a cheaper model. The HS621 snowblower has a commercial grade motor and the new motor is for lighter duty. You can check on you tube for great reviews!
Selling for 1200 as it was 1600 new.
Delivery in the gta area is available!


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...le/1402037634?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^****, I should bring my fully restored 621 to sell in GTA then as I am heading up there this week lol, a bit of extra spending cash never hurt nobody.


----------



## miningJohn (Dec 6, 2018)

that guy is certainly proud of his lol


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

miningJohn said:


> that guy is certainly proud of his lol





At that price I think he will have it with him for a long time to be proud off and cherish :smile_big:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is marijuana legal in Canada? That guy must be high asking $1200 cd.


----------



## FrankOceanXray (Nov 13, 2018)

Why I bought an HS621.


----------



## thefragger (Nov 23, 2018)

Fluid film is on sale this week at TSC, I just got a couple cans for myself!


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

If by TSC, you mean Tractor Supply Company ? I called them, they said they don't sell Fluid film.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Taken from ad below:

Hi, our auger broke and the parts cost are through the roof , so its better to spend premium money and keep our old one for parts or buy an old one and change the parts. Kindly let me know what you have and I will buy it from you. Prefer a Honda HS-621 but any honda will do if we cant find another 621.
Thanks Peter


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/hamilton/wanted-honda-snowblower-hs-621/1398796561


----------



## thefragger (Nov 23, 2018)

FLSTN said:


> If by TSC, you mean Tractor Supply Company ? I called them, they said they don't sell Fluid film.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/


It's in this week's flyer, in my region at least.

Here it is on their site as well: https://www.tscstores.com/333G-FLUID-FILM-P1569.aspx


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like in the US they only carry Star Brite Ultimate Lubricating Fluid Aerosol, 11.75 oz. SKU # 111048399 $9.99

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ubricating-fluid-aerosol-1175-oz?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

That's the cleanest HS621 I've ever seen, but here in the USA, the last one sold was in the year 1999 or so. I've worked on my HS621 and my sons' HS520's and I concur that the metal is all thicker gauge and the overall construction is much sturdier on the HS621. The HS520 is lighter weight, but that isn't important unless you're transporting it. I just replaced the auger clutch lever on my son's HS520 because it broke - I compared the broken one with its counterpart on my HS621 which was made of much thicker steel. You've got a beautiful machine!


----------

